# Free Social Anxiety Treatment in Philadelphia



## DrexelSATP (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you have trouble speaking in public? Do you have a hard time making friends? Are you shy? If you are an adult who has these problems and you live in the greater Philadelphia area, contact the Drexel University Anxiety Treatment Program at 215-571-4257 to learn if you are eligible to participate in our free treatment research study for adults suffering from social phobia. No mediation is involved. To participate in this study, you must have the ability to speak and read fluent English. To learn more, please visit: http://www.drexel.edu/coas/psychology/anxietyresearch/


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

DrexelSATP said:


> Do you have trouble speaking in public? Do you have a hard time making friends? Are you shy? If you are an adult who has these problems and you live in the greater Philadelphia area, contact the Drexel University Anxiety Treatment Program at 215-571-4257 to learn if you are eligible to participate in our free treatment research study for adults suffering from social phobia. No mediation is involved. To participate in this study, you must have the ability to speak and read fluent English. To learn more, please visit: http://www.drexel.edu/coas/psychology/anxietyresearch/


it says cannot find page


----------



## Johnsonss (Oct 8, 2012)

Kinda wish someone broke this down for me as a kid. It would have made life a lot easier for me that's for sure...


----------



## albertgilder (Oct 23, 2012)

The Link is not live or it's broken i guess....

"Cannot find /psychology/anxietyresearchclose
The page requested is not on this site. Below is our best suggestion for what you wanted." is what the page says.

__________________________
manuka honey as a blood purifier.


----------

